# How do you know if it will be a silver standard poodle?



## ItzaClip

ok, i am on the puppy waiting list with splendent poodles in vancouver, thank you by the way for all your guys info i asked her







about the whole coi thing. This breeding was to a silver(an outbreeding) "santo's" , because of poor advice from a reproduction specialist, she only had one puppy. A boy. he has a white blaze on his chest and she says his hair looks a tad lighter on his face and paws, sh eis going to confer with the studs owner as she is an experienced silver breeder, but i wanted your opinion. i will attach pics, he is newborn in the pics, what do you think? the dam has dominant and recessive genes are black. What does that mixed with a silver look like? darker grey? black with grey splotches???


----------



## Sutton Bend

Does he have any lighter hairs on the bottoms of his feet, and/or between the toes? I can't see in the photo. OMG he is so tiny and cute in this photo though.


----------



## Purley

I can't see any photo at all!


----------



## Sutton Bend

I couldn't see the photo either, but I right-clicked open in a new tab, and it did open to her website...newborn puppies....nothing cuter!


----------



## ItzaClip

*puppys silver dad.*



Sutton Bend said:


> Does he have any lighter hairs on the bottoms of his feet, and/or between the toes? I can't see in the photo. OMG he is so tiny and cute in this photo though.



it does look slightly lighter around his nails, but its so subtle i cant tell. 

The dad is santos from violet standard poodles. his full name is Violet Sky Above CGC HIC
American Canadian Champion Violet Sky Above CGC HIC this is his blog. 

again i know nothing of show dogs and lines, i value athleticism, and work drive, as i do agility ski-joring carting and am a groomer so love the hair.


----------



## Sutton Bend

I have seen Santo's photos, and am aware of his blog, and have even spoken once to his breeder... but all I know about Silver, or Blue is that if there are lighter hairs in the foot area the pup will probably clear to a lighter color than black. By the time his little face is shaved you will likely have a better idea, because that will be lighter too if he is going to be.

Are you deciding on this pup according to his color or just curious?


----------



## ItzaClip

*choosing for color?*



Sutton Bend said:


> I have seen Santo's photos, and am aware of his blog, and have even spoken once to his breeder... but all I know about Silver, or Blue is that if there are lighter hairs in the foot area the pup will probably clear to a lighter color than black. By the time his little face is shaved you will likely have a better idea, because that will be lighter too if he is going to be.
> 
> Are you deciding on this pup according to his color or just curious?


Here's where it gets confusing, since i was little i have always prefered black dogs & horses. But in my 8yrs of grooming i have gotten into creative and love to color, i also notice that black faced dogs ar enot as well received by other dogs and are hard to take pics of. I love how Splendent Poodles raises her dog splus the working background so much that i will be happy with an inky black. However now there is aboy(what i wanted) who has perfect structure(she says) but they cant keep for show(cause white blaze) and theres a possiblity of him being a silver(i can still color him, it shows grooms better, and its different-you NEVER see a silver standard here outside the ring).I so far had only really seen pet silvers, and it was mostly thier structure and groom(usually a shave off)that put me off. I am surprised to feel excited that he might be a silver. So that is the difference between me saying yes to him now or waiting till moms next breed next year.my two current dogs are 9 and 11.5 and i've had to stop ski-joing and agilty cause of lameness, in the old boy for good and in the 9yr old golden untill I can figure out cause(neck is out etc). I prefer the darker and more patchy silver.


----------



## Sutton Bend

The potential is so exciting! The waiting is excruciating! Good luck.

I'm sure the breeder can look to see if there are any lighter hairs between those puppy foot pads for you. Keep us updated. A silver would be stunning and different for groom events.


----------



## flyingduster

as a newborn it's harder to tell, but within a few weeks it'll be obvious if it's a silver or not as the hair will be growing in silver on the toes & face, and simply parting the fur will show it's true colour!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ItzaClip

he's a silver!!!!!


----------



## wishpoo

OMG - you are getting a pup from Violet line :hail: !!!???????? 

HOW LUCKY AAAAARRRREEEE YOU LOL LOL !!!!!!!!!????????

MAYOR JEALOUSY HERE :bounce:

I am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with Violet's poodles ....ahhhhhhhhh :love2::love2::love2::love-over: 

Wishing you the best of luck with your new baby : )))) - I am sure you will be delighted in every way :act-up: P_L_E_A_S_E post a ton of his photos as soon as you get him : )))))))


----------



## ItzaClip

he's not for sure mine, but i have afeeling.........


----------



## Sutton Bend

You must be so excited! You must show us the photos as he clears to that georgeous adult Silver!!! When will he come home?


----------



## ItzaClip

IF he's mine(it's down to temperment, though i could turn a calmer dog into an agilty dog) then end march....here is his dads color, love the german clip, that was from oct 2010.


----------



## Olie

Beautiful!

I hope he's yours!!


----------



## ItzaClip

*Whoops I have to clarify*



ItzaClip said:


> However now there is aboy(what i wanted) who has perfect structure(she says) but they cant keep for show(cause white blaze) and theres a possiblity of him being a silver


I didn't realize how this came accross and wanted to clarify.what i meant is that she said his structure and muscle was amazing (and that I honestly wouldn't know)that he had inherited both Breeze and Santo's strengths and I meant it was perfect for what I want to do, which is agility and ski-joring. I am sorry i was not clear with my words. ACK the old put foot in mouth syndrome.....can I blame it on my parents?


----------



## wishpoo

LOL - if he turns to be "too laid- back" :act-up:, just send him my way :couch2: LOL


----------



## Sutton Bend

:brushteeth: Yup I know all about that hereditary foot in mouth problem! Who would think TWO feet could fit in my tiny little mouth. They both do. :2in1: LOL


----------



## wishpoo

*Sutton* - your case is really serious IMO, since it is contagious LOL - I actually got YOUR foot in my mouth :foot-in-mouth: ound:


----------



## Sutton Bend

LOL I mean well, If only I could rent a filter...:wavey: BTW I'm gonna need that foot back!


----------



## wishpoo

Ahahahahaaa, OK, I will try my best to ship it this morning LOL :driver: - FEDEX !!!!! ha ha 
Actually, I was teasing you since you are complete opposite of that - no footsy even close to you :rose::act-up:


----------



## Sutton Bend

LY Wishpoo :kiss2:


----------



## wishpoo

Aaaaaaaaweeeeeee Suton :marchmellow: , you made my day :flowers::love2::love2::love2: LU2 !!!!!!! :nod:


----------

